

Is This The Greatest VC Pitch Prank Ever Pulled? - profitbaron
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/28/is-this-the-greatest-vc-pitch-prank-ever-pulled/

======
dot
This is hilarious. I love pranks like this. If you feel particularly snide,
dare to check out the comments on youtube from people that think this is real.

Main reason this is fake? Someone with lofty ideas about peace and love would
have no interest in selling something that belongs to all of us children of
mother earth. :)

~~~
JonnieCache
Lovechild does not mean what you think it means. The phrase you seek is
"flower child."

~~~
citizenkeys
About flowers... Rachel Sequoia tried to sell me what she referred to as
"choice nugs" at Hippie Hill in Golden Gate Park.

------
pge
I'm reminded of the Ali G "Ice Cream Glove" routine, in which he markets an
idea to a number of investors (including Donald Trump). It's a great parody of
VC pitches, particularly the "market sizing" (I use that term loosely) - "I
googled 'ice cream' and I googled 'gloves'..."

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8-nnvtHvd0>

~~~
theprodigy
I was definitely going to bring up Ali G's ice cream glove the investor
reactions were hilarious. At the end one investor was interested in it.

------
jwr
The fact that there is a question mark after the title tells me a lot about
the state of mind we're in.

------
notahacker
Now if she'd focused on the location based app to tag where she'd breathed,
and mentioned the selling of bottled air at the very end as an irrelevant
little monetisation detail, she'd have got the investment.

------
wfoster4
That's actually almost crazy enough to not be a prank.

~~~
catch23
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pet_Rock>

"During its short run, the Pet Rock made Dahl a millionaire.[3] With the
proceeds, he opened the ironically named "Carrie Nation's" bar in downtown Los
Gatos, California."

------
tgrass
Considering ShareTheAir108.com was registered by a member of YC funded
Messageparty (Jarod Reyes)...

AND Messageparty tweeted that their launch was imminent an hour after Jarod
Reyes started pumping the Rachel Sequoia video on tumblr and twitter (without
mentioning he was running the ShareTheAir site...)

I'm putting my money on this being a brooklyn.makery.org production.

~~~
tgrass
Sorry, Amanda Peyton says no to my theory.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2383677>

------
iloveyouocean
I am certain that we are now witnessing the birth of Web 4.0. If there is a
bubble, then I am sure 'Share the Air' has already captured it for sale.

Brilliant.

This is a lot like my idea to buy up meat from endangered animal species and
keep it on ice until the species reach extinction. Can you imagine how much I
will be able to charge for extinct animal meat?

~~~
tomjen3
Thats actually pretty smart, since you will hasten their demise at the same
time you increase your holdings and if cloning extinct animals is ever
successful, you will own them all.

It is properly illegal, but these days what isn't?

~~~
ktsmith
This is exactly what Mitsubishi is being accused of doing with bluefin tuna:
[http://www.independent.co.uk/environment/nature/revealed-
the...](http://www.independent.co.uk/environment/nature/revealed-the-bid-to-
corner-worlds-bluefin-tuna-market-1695479.html)

------
citizenkeys
"Spinal Tap" meets "Startup.com"

------
beck5
She has balls i can only dream of.

~~~
JonnieCache
She's probably an actress. Someone has obviously put a lot of thought and
effort into this.

If she's not an actress and is in fact the mastermind, I apologise, kudos to
her.

EDIT: Thinking about it, even if she is an actor, kudos to her regardless. I
certainly couldn't keep a straight face doing that...

~~~
SimHacker
If he's an actor, I want to know who does his hair!

------
BerislavLopac
I'm sure this is a prank, people will share air when the pigs fly! Oh, wait...
<http://sharetheair.com/> ;)

~~~
_exec

        "We would like to introduce you to our mascot -- Wendell, The Flying Air Quality Pig. Wendell will appear periodically on this website to help explain some things about air quality. We could have paid for a professional spokesman, but Wendell works pretty cheap, just a few bytes here and there."

------
TamDenholm
It astounds me that people buy bottled water where tap water is perfectly fine
to drink so buying air isnt all that far away from that in my opinion.

------
bmnbug
For all her posturing, does this founder not realize how horrible this will be
for the environment?

Packaging air in glass jars takes up an enormous amount of space and weight
for shipping them around the globe (she hasn't mention how wide the
distribution model will be).

Though this air is being marketed as a substitute for travel and and
opportunity for new sensory experience, I can envision a future where it
becomes a commodity product, scaled up, its value cheapened, and sold as a
staple rather than a luxury item.

The obvious parallel is bottled water—a ubiquitous commodity sold half way
around the world—except this has absolutely no utilitarian value and is even
more critical to life.

I can imagine, when this is a billion dollar business, huge freight ships
loading shipping containers of air for the privileged who feel like the air
they have polluted is below them; socioeconomic groups will be defined by the
very air they breathe: the poor will choke on the smog filled haze, while the
rich will breathe their bottled air from the few places where it is still
clean.

